# 3 stooges remake



## glorybe25705 (Jan 29, 2010)

anyone hear of a 3 stooges remake starring Benicio Del Toro ,jim carrey and johnny knoxville


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0383010/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0383010/


Not the cast the OP was looking for, but I'll watch just about anything with Sofia Vergara in it. 

For fans, if you weren't aware, there's a pretty good selection of remastered original Stooges shorts on Crackle.com.


----------



## ghontz1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Goes to show that Hollywood has run out of anybody who has an original ideal. All they want to do now is remake old movies and old tv shows into movies that IMO are a joke.Do they think they can recreate Moe, Larry and Curly? IMO they will never do it. That is why I don't waste my money in the movie theater anymore. They all steal other peoples ideals.


----------

